# Feedback on LED lights: Kessil vs Evergrow vs AI Hydra 52



## Mikeylikes

Looking to this fine community in helping me decide what light fixture I should consider shortlisting. Have a 60"x26"x24" tank to eventually house a full reef system of softies, LPS and SPS. 

Don't know what will dominate my tank but want to make sure it can sustain SPS corals should I lean that way.

Am not necessarily looking for all the bells and whistles but does need to have the following:

- upgradable
- full spectrum
- controllable via Apex or some other controller
- budget of $1300 or less if possible 
- no disco ball effect if possible
- energy efficient 

anything else I might need to consider ?

thanks in advance with your feedback in helping with my research.


Mikey


----------



## aquatic_expressions

If you are looking to keep SPS I would stay away from AI. I know there are many who are having success with them but the majority don't.

I cant comment on evergrow as I have never used one. From what I see they are ok but lack controllability, but maybe someone can chime in as I'm not 100% sure about that but from what I see it is manual control.

Kessil is a great light but I believe you would go over budget as I would tuna blue wireless version.

My experience would be go radion even used version such as g2 and then you can always upgrade later.


----------



## altcharacter

For your tank size I don't know if your criteria would work. Even if you bought the cheap chinese LED fixtures you would need 4 of them and it would be really close to your budget. 

What you might want to consider instead is to get two fixtures to start you out like the hydras. Then you could start your tank with softies and LPS. The two hydra fixtures could be closer together and light up the middle of your tank. Then down the road you could add on a third when you feel more comfortable with your tank. And lastly when you want to do sps then add the fourth.


----------



## sig

Even on Reef Central forum nobody can to be on the same page. It is very personal. Just find members or stores to see these lights in person and make a decision

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## NovaRaven

I'm one of those people that are having success with AI.

I have an AI nano unit lighting my 16G nano tank, and my SPS seem to be thriving. I've got smooth skinned SPS, acros, montis etc etc. and they all seem to be doing great with good coloration.

Some time ago, I rented a PAR meter and I got pretty good readings on my unit, with my AI nano peaking at about 60-75% strength for about 5-6 hours. With any unit, it's hit or miss.



aquatic_expressions said:


> If you are looking to keep SPS I would stay away from AI. I know there are many who are having success with them but the majority don't.
> 
> I cant comment on evergrow as I have never used one. From what I see they are ok but lack controllability, but maybe someone can chime in as I'm not 100% sure about that but from what I see it is manual control.
> 
> Kessil is a great light but I believe you would go over budget as I would tuna blue wireless version.
> 
> My experience would be go radion even used version such as g2 and then you can always upgrade later.


----------



## aquatic_expressions

NovaRaven said:


> I'm one of those people that are having success with AI.
> 
> I have an AI nano unit lighting my 16G nano tank, and my SPS seem to be thriving. I've got smooth skinned SPS, acros, montis etc etc. and they all seem to be doing great with good coloration.
> 
> Some time ago, I rented a PAR meter and I got pretty good readings on my unit, with my AI nano peaking at about 60-75% strength for about 5-6 hours. With any unit, it's hit or miss.


I do believe the AI Sols & Nano are better units then the Hydra & Hydra 52... I have never seen a vega though...


----------



## ruffyruff

NovaRaven said:


> I'm one of those people that are having success with AI.
> 
> I have an AI nano unit lighting my 16G nano tank, and my SPS seem to be thriving. I've got smooth skinned SPS, acros, montis etc etc. and they all seem to be doing great with good coloration.
> 
> Some time ago, I rented a PAR meter and I got pretty good readings on my unit, with my AI nano peaking at about 60-75% strength for about 5-6 hours. With any unit, it's hit or miss.


Where did you rent the PAR meter?


----------



## NovaRaven

ruffyruff said:


> Where did you rent the PAR meter?


Coral reef shop in Oakville. They charge $10 for the rental, but u have to pay a $350 deposit. I recommend it. It'll really open your eyes on how weak, or strong your setup is. If u end up renting it and you're testing LEDs, put it on the SUNLIGHT mode, not electric mode.

Good luck


----------



## ruffyruff

NovaRaven said:


> Coral reef shop in Oakville. They charge $10 for the rental, but u have to pay a $350 deposit. I recommend it. It'll really open your eyes on how weak, or strong your setup is. If u end up renting it and you're testing LEDs, put it on the SUNLIGHT mode, not electric mode.
> 
> Good luck


THANKS! just a far drive out for me


----------



## NovaRaven

Ya I feel ur pain. I live out in Scarborough so when I found out that coral reef shop was in Oakville, I freaked out lol cuz its so far. But in the end it was worth it cuz now i know how much light my AI nano is pumping out.


----------



## fesso clown

I am afraid it's a little bit farther than that even.... Coral Reef Shop is in Burlington.  Well worth the trip though, great shop!


----------



## Mikeylikes

Yeah that is a little far.


----------



## Chaoticblissx

Far is only son opinion.... I drive from Hamilton out to SUM in Markham or NAFB in Scarborough and just make the best of the trip....if you only go to one place then yeah might be kinda far, but stop along at 7 LFS and now it's a trip totally worth the Saturday afternoon


----------



## Chromey

LEDs are a hit and miss with every tank. I had better growth with china Blue and whites then my Razors.

You will see this across the board. No 1 fixture will work on every tank, Because ever tank is different.

Google search "Best LEDs for Saltwater tank"

That will confirm my response.

In this hobby their is a lot of hit and miss, When you miss It gets very costly.


----------



## badmedicine

Kesils all the way!! They are scientific grade lights that as a side line produce lights for us "wet heads".
If you can afford them, and like their looks, go with them. 
I have LED lights after dealing with MH and T5 lights for years.


----------



## Chromey

too this day, Nothing will out do a good MH, Proven.
But at the same time, Hydro is not getting any cheaper.

Do not buy any fixture based on looks If your truly trying too grown SPS, Focus on the correct spectrums.

Last time I checked, Only MaxSpec Razors and Vertex are the only Full Spectrum lights out for LEDS. Correct me if im wrong


----------



## conix67

I think what is missing is the definition of the "correct spectrum", and what is missing from a specific LED fixture. So called "full spectrum" appears to be not proven, but somehow is current trend.

If you're considering evergrow, you should also consider LedZeal, which was my choice over the evergrow fixture.


----------



## CBART

I would second the Kessil option. $$$ may be a problem but the coral love them. Coloured up a fire cracker monti I picked up in just over 3 weeks, it was very bleached and patchy. That was also just one of the 150 kessils 15k. I also have the 360's and they are even better.


----------

